# Spoke to soon



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Last post on the subject of Swift build quality I stated that after 30 months of faults and failure the van was now more or less ok 
Well quick wash before hose ban and more recurring "features" of Swift ownership - the reat wheel wheelarch skirts have once again detatched from the van body
This is a well known problem and our van has had "the fix" 
I just can't be ar**d going back to the dealer and spending hours and diesel to have the arches refitted (are you aware they are fixed with stick on velcro patches?)
I have therfore gone out purchased a tube of Sika and refited them myself 
Swift NEVER NEVER again and any Swift hugging doubters outthere I am happy to go over each and every single design/quality and build issue I have suffered with you or a factory rep if they dare?
Good luck 
Ray


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers for that! I've heard of others too. We're hoping to own a ih eventually before retirement. It's not rocket science this coachbuilding malarky it just needs well thought out components and well paid conscientious employees to fit.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I think most motorhomes are a compromise between quality and a fair bit of DIY, certainly know mine is...


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*you must be joking*

I cant believe what I read on the forum ????
After spending £XXXX on a new motorhome I am expected to supply and fit all new eletcrics, habitation door x 2, repair a cracked roof, continually refit body panels, ignore faulty water/waste gauges, change the carpets, seal over large gaps around the fridge to stop us being gassed by stray fumes , refix interior trim strips, - I could go on and on 
I am new to this UK motorhoming having had 5 fault free German motorhomes 
I bought the van to relax and enjoy NOT to refit and rebuild

Ray


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You are right we don't spend a small fortune for things to be faulty. After market spending yes for extras only not putting crap right.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

You could always buy an old Autosleeper or even a coburn holdsworth vista lowline which we only sold because it wasn't big enough. Hold on though....my Symbol is built on the petrol boxer which gives new meaning to the word "basic" and the only automated warning is the speedo fails and tells you the gearbox is full of water :roll: 
Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ray- PM on way


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

So glad we bought a 'budget van' only fault we have really had is that we (being on the larger side) squashed the cushions but had them re foamed on warranty within 2 weeks of asking. 

Maybe because we are cheap we don't have high expectations, I do feel for some on here who pay twice what we did had spend more time at the dealers than they do on holiday. 

Mandy


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

First MH we had was a 2nd hand Bessacarr, and apart from the rear lighting wiring (stripped and done properly by an auto electrician) I used my previous piano building skills to repair all the trim, cabinets, hinges, and other bits
It seemed fun (to a degree) as it was our first van, I was on a learning curve, and I felt a had a heath robinson attitude to camping

The 2nd van a Trigano tribute, was bought new, and though I tried to paint in in a good light on MHF, in reality I could have bought the wood, foam, electrical stuff and swatted it in the van with a shovel - and probably made as good a job

Current van new Bessacarr in 2008 - problems already aired on another thread, but some are pretty significant

I can honestly state that every weekend and holiday in the van I have had to do some repair, adjustment et al that has eaten into our quality time
And/Or had to endure a problem that has spoiled our break

The whole purpose of the van is to enjoy using it for holidays and breaks; that is part of what we paid for

Je ne suis pas un lapin hereuse


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gosh i must have been lucky with our autotrail.
The only problem we have encountered was the draws opening on roundabouts.. And that was on the way home from b/hills nearly five years ago.


Dave p


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

An interesting thread and I respect the views of those who have obviously had very negative experiences.

Our Swift Kontiki has served us well; it does not leak, everything works and we have had no major problems.

Yes, we have had the odd niggle, but noting serious ( e.g. the water pump decided not to work last summer on a site in Brittany, no clue why at all, we moved the van to Quimper and the pump worked perfectly and has continued to do so ever since! That sort of niggle is frustrating - all wires were intact and connected, power feed OK, it just would not work!)

I would agree with so many other threads that build quality is not what one would always expect for the sum spent but of course the "raw materials" for such an item are expensive and I am not aware of what profit margin they work on for the build.......

I also strongly suspect that similar comments could be found from owners of other manufacturers vehicles - there have been threads about the no-availability and delays for vehicles built outside the UK. Yes Swift do feature but what % of the owned vehicles have they manufactured? They certainly feature highly on most dealers forecourts and in advertising so is it unreasonable to surmise that they have the lion's share of the market?

At least Swift do respond when thay can - it would not surprise me to see a response from Swift on here!

Dave


----------



## Mer (Jan 20, 2010)

*You must be joking*

Swift has some excellent customer service people and I agree they do try to help, but surely the company must be worried (a) about the standard of final inspection on its vehicles (b) the increasing complaints about dealers which provide a shoddy aftercare service (c) most of its future customers will be current motorhome owners looking for an upgrade and will never buy a Swift again! My own problems with a 2008 Ace Airstream EW have taken the joy out of owning a motorhome and I have similar faults on my vehicle to Ray - panels dislodging, unsightly seals, paint cracking, faulty blind.....the list goes on. Like him I have had recalls, done some repairs myself, paid out for a habitation check and received the van back with more faults than when it went in, including the leg falling off the awning! It's all very well to talk about "teething problems" but when you fork out tens of thousands of pounds you do expect to get something which might last a few years without falling apart. In 28 months of ownership I have experienced 10 major faults including the heating packing up, the fridge breaking down, the overhead blind breaking, shelves falling off and of course the new door. Unless we whinge they will continue to produce sub-standard goods which doesn't enhance the reputation of the motorhome industry generally.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmm

The silence is deafening

and troubling


----------

